# Setting up the shop



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

bwalley said:


> If you start doing cabinet work, you will need quite a bit more room.
> 
> 18' wide is going to end up being a little on the narrow side, luckily you have a 1 year lease, so if you start doing a bunch of cabinet work and outgrow it, you will be able to move into a larger shop.
> 
> ...


I'd love it if I out grew this place in a year, but honestly you don't think I bought a good cabinet saw?!:blink:

We have a lot going on for a current project. Lot's of pre-fab pilasters and siding, plus when we catch up we're doing some cabinet work for another project. We have plenty of room for now.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Jason W said:


> I'd love it if I out grew this place in a year, but honestly you don't think I bought a good cabinet saw?!:blink:
> 
> We have a lot going on for a current project. Lot's of pre-fab pilasters and siding, plus when we catch up we're doing some cabinet work for another project. We have plenty of room for now.


It is hard to tell by looking at those pictures, but once you start using a cabinet saw you will never be without one again.

I am finally starting one of my commercial jobs and I will buy a used cabinet saw, a Delta Unisaw, and take it out there, I prefer a good saw with a solid heavy base and a cast iron top that does not move when I am using it.

If you look around you can find used ones at a pretty reasonable price, if you buy a Unisaw right, you can use it and turn around and sell it for what you paid for it.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

bwalley said:


> It is hard to tell by looking at those pictures, but once you start using a cabinet saw you will never be without one again.
> 
> I am finally starting one of my commercial jobs and I will buy a used cabinet saw, a Delta Unisaw, and take it out there, I prefer a good saw with a solid heavy base and a cast iron top that does not move when I am using it.
> 
> If you look around you can find used ones at a pretty reasonable price, if you buy a Unisaw right, you can use it and turn around and sell it for what you paid for it.


I just spent over 4k on a cabinet saw, I'm good for now:laughing: Maybe you missed the pic's on page 2. The saw takes two guys to move it around and thats just to slide it. We can't pick it up off the ground. The top is iron of course. You can keep your Unisaw, I'll keep my fingers


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Jason W said:


> I just spent over 4k on a cabinet saw, I'm good for now:laughing: Maybe you missed the pic's on page 2. The saw takes two guys to move it around and thats just to slide it. We can't pick it up off the ground. The top is iron of course. You can keep your Unisaw, I'll keep my fingers


I missed it, I saw those advertised and look impressive, I still wouldn't trust one, but they are a great idea, good choice in a planer:thumbsup:

Your cabinet saw probably weighs as much as mine do.

One of my shops is a 40x50 and it is pretty much empty except for a huge walkin cooler, once that thing is gone, the shop will be a lot easier to work in, although the cooler would make a nice spray booth.

The shop has 9' ceilings and that can be an issue, but it is air conditioned.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

bwalley said:


> I missed it, I saw those advertised and look impressive, I still wouldn't trust one, but they are a great idea, good choice in a planer:thumbsup:
> 
> Your cabinet saw probably weighs as much as mine do.
> 
> ...


Yah, it's hard to ever trust a 10" blade that could take your fingers right off in a second. I don't think I'll ever test it out on purpose, but if it works just once, it's paid for itself. 

We have a 10x20 "office area we can do something with. I considered a spray booth as well. After finding out what I had to do to make it OSHA approved, I decided to let someone else do that work:jester:

No A/C in this shop so I'll be looking into a dehumidifier this summer.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Jason W said:


> Yah, it's hard to ever trust a 10" blade that could take your fingers right off in a second. I don't think I'll ever test it out on purpose, but if it works just once, it's paid for itself.
> 
> We have a 10x20 "office area we can do something with. I considered a spray booth as well. After finding out what I had to do to make it OSHA approved, I decided to let someone else do that work:jester:
> 
> No A/C in this shop so I'll be looking into a dehumidifier this summer.


If that saw saves your fingers, you could throw it away and buy a new one and be money ahead.:thumbsup:

I don't understand how they work and would hate to be his insurance company if it didn't work and someone got hurt with it, like you I wouldn't be testing it out.

I sub most of my stuff out, so I don't do much spraying, my cabinet is very good and does very good finish work, I can also build cabinets and have him finish them, but it works better for me most of the time just to hire him.

OSHA and the environmental people can be a real PITA about spraying.

In Florida it is almost impossible to work unless you have A/C.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I love your space. You got some nice tools. Good choice on the table saw.
Very exciting for you I'm sure.

I noticed your chop saw station and thought I would throw an idea out there for you. 
Beisemier makes this stop gauge that slips over about 1 1/2" rail. Mount a tape to the top of the rail and tune it up. It's very accurate.
This is mine


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a great tip, thanks:thumbsup:

Nice set up you have too.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Jason, 

I noticed your assortment of clamps hanging on the bench... If you want to step up to some decent parallel clamps, but dont want to spend a fortune on Bessey K-bodies, check out the link below. These are Bessey knock-off's and they're practically giving them away right now. 

http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_012309.htm


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice looking shop.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

OK, I couldn't take the fuzzy shot of the saw so while I was there today I took another shot of it and moved a few things around. We have one more work table to make and then we'll get the dust collection pipe ordered.:thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

So is all the extra hardware on the box "optional" :jester:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> So is all the extra hardware on the box "optional" :jester:


Yes, it comes with the stuff inside the box.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Great looking shop Jason. Chances are you will outgrow it faster than you think, not that there's anything wrong with that.

My brother in Fla. set his up a few years ago for prefabbing custom work for his business. Now things are so slow down there, but he helps keep afloat my building gun cabinets. His problem was buying tools to fill the area. It gets crowded fast because how do you stop buying tools?

Good Luck
Dave


----------

